# Problema barómetro da Davis Pro2



## c.bernardino (2 Jul 2018 às 11:06)

Amigos ,

A minha Davis pro 2 tem já uns +4 anos e portou-se fantásticamente... até . O Barómetro parece ter "bloqueado", ou seja estáa reistar sempre a mesma pressão.

Alguém já passou por esta situação? sugestões?

obg


----------



## XtraNO (8 Jul 2018 às 09:24)

c.bernardino disse:


> Amigos ,
> 
> A minha Davis pro 2 tem já uns +4 anos e portou-se fantásticamente... até . O Barómetro parece ter "bloqueado", ou seja estáa reistar sempre a mesma pressão.
> 
> ...



Bom dia.
O que eu vou escrever a seguir poderá parecer banal mas já reiniciou a consola?
Se não resolveu então estamos perante um sensor avariado e a precisar de substituição.
O amigo Bernardino desenrasca-se bem com a soldadura?
Diga coisas, disponha
J.Cardoso


----------



## c.bernardino (10 Jul 2018 às 08:58)

Bom dia! 

Muito obrigado pela resposta amigo Cardoso.

Infelizmente ao reiniciar a consola... o barómetor deixou mesmo de funcionar. agora nem valor apresenta. só traços.

não me ajeito nada com ferros de soldar.

Alguém conhece , na zona de lisboa, alguém que possa reparar isto? Claro que pago.
o representante não é nada simpático.

obrigado


----------

